# [H]: 40k Catachan lot NiB/ [W]: Sons of Horus 30k



## theredbaronx

WTS/WTT

HAVES:
Catachan $522 lot:

NiB:
Sgt harker $15 (metal)
Sly marbo $25
Straken $15 (metal)
Psycher $15 (metal)
Severina Raine $35

Catachan Command squad $35

3x Catachan infantry boxes $35 each ($105)
2x Hydra Kits $56 each ($112)

Partial assemble/paint (all the bits necessary to magnetize other variants/partial NoS:

3x Manticore Kits $55 each ($165)

WANTS:

I’m looking for specific 30k models (Sons Of Horus) please no recast and no conversions Note: I would trade $522 in Forgeworld Vouchers or PayPal right now) or Trade for NiB/partial assemble (no painted please) models of an equivalent value of $522 from the following list:

Horus, The Warmaster
30x Reavers
10 Justaerin Terminators
1-3 Dreadclaw drop pods
NiB Mk4 plastic marine kit
Legion command squad
1-2 NiB lascannon Heavy weapons packs
SoH transfer sheer
Master of signal/Legion Champion FW kit

Please DM me offers if you want this Catachan Lot, I don’t think I want to split right now. Would prefer to Trade for as much NiB Sons of Horus stuff, but would accept assembled/prime, depending on condition.

Please cover the shipping for my lot, I’ll cover shipping for yours.

Thanks


----------

